# Get your cookies......



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

.......get your cookies here.

Rockler Bench Cookies: Lift, Grip and Protect! - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Free shipping until 8/30/09. Mine arrived this week and they are pretty cool :sold:


----------

